# general thouhgts on control joints in garages



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a builder that wants control joints in the garage. I have only done them once before. I told my hanger to leave the joint, and I installed that bead. The builder told me he thought it should be done differently. 

The garage was 36 wide by 24 deep. We ran three 12's in 6 rows, with the butt joints running in a line and the 2 control joits in place of the running butt joints. 

Builder thought we should do three rows of the 12's and then a control joint in the recessed joint the whole 36 ft, and then the other 3 rows.

I'd rather get rid of the but joints.

Any thoughts?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

do what the man says to keep happy ,other than that either way works , your way sounds better to me


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

How many flats have you ever seen crack?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Your right with your way, But why not just stagger your joints, sounds like your not the one drywalling it, so it's called tuff titty for the rockers :whistling2:

a lot of our garages are just a tape and a coat,so they do the continuous butt thing, but when their finished, I prefer it if they stagger. Seems like every time they don't stagger, they land the continuous butt on the worst truss possible, never the one that lifts up a bit:blink:


----------

